# mettre un doigt dans l'eau



## StaSara

*mettre un doigt dans l'eau* 
 			 			 		  		 		 			 			La phrase complète est :"M. X tâtonnait, *mettait un doigt dans l'eau*, voyait des adversaires et partout des pièges à déjouer".... 
Elle est tiré d'une BD "l'obéissance" qui qui se déroule pendant la guerre mondiale. 

En réalité il faut que je traduise cette expression en italien alors si quelqu'un d'entre vous parle italien ça serait parfait!! 
Mais j'aimerait du moins comprendre la signification!

Merci d'avance à tous

Sara


----------



## Corsicum

_Intingere __il dito nell*'*acqua._
Pour une partie de la traduction voir la traduction de la bible (que je ne connais pas malgré les apparences) : 
_Parabola di Lazzaro e il ricco Epulone_
_Padre Abramo, abbi pietà di me e manda Lazzaro a intingere nell'acqua la punta del dito…_
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parabola_di_Lazzaro_e_il_ricco_Epulone

_Abraham mon père ayez pitié de moi et envoyez Lazare afin qu'il trempe l'extrémité de son doigt dans l'eau, ._


----------



## StaSara

_"Intingere __il dito nell*'*acqua."

_Merci, une traduction mot à mot j'aurais su la faire...
Je me demandais s'il s'agissait d'une expression particulière française mais meme les Français autour de moi ne la connaissent pas..
Je ne vois pas le sens ici, dans ce contexte.


----------



## itka

*Peut-être*, mais il faudrait plus de contexte pour le savoir, ça pourrait signifier : "il tâte l'eau du bout du doigt" "il fait un essai pour voir si elle est trop chaude ou trop froide"... comme on peut faire avant de prendre un bain, par prudence, pour ne pas se brûler ou se geler... Ici, ça *peut* vouloir dire : "il examine prudemment la situation avant de _se mouiller"_ (= se décider à plonger dans l'action).

C'est difficile à dire. Non, l'expression n'est pas idiomatique, c'est une phrase que l'auteur a choisi d'écrire, mais pour évoquer quoi exactement, je ne sais pas et je trouve l'image assez bizarre.


----------



## Corsicum

StaSara said:


> _"Intingere __il dito nell*'*acqua."_
> 
> Merci, une traduction mot à mot j'aurais su la faire...
> Je me demandais s'il s'agissait d'une expression particulière française mais meme les Français autour de moi ne la connaissent pas..
> Je ne vois pas le sens ici, dans ce contexte.


Simples avis :

La traduction : Le fait que la phrase fasse allusion à la bible implique quasiment une traduction littérale, on a pas le choix compte tenu de toute la symbolique connue dans toutes les langues. La traduction littérale mot à mot devient une obligation et non une facilité. 

La signification pour ce contexte : Il vit un enfer, il est en enfer, il est tourmenté, il ne peut compter que sur lui même, rien n’est sur, rien n’est certain, il ne peut compter sur personne. Il tâtonne, avant chaque pas il doit tout contrôler pour connaître la vérité : l’enfer.

Indirectement : « Se mouiller » Se compromettre à tous moment, mais l’expression ne me semble pas assez forte, elle ne symbolise pas l’enfer.

Ce ne sont que des hypothèses, je peux me tromper, mais pour moi l’auteur évoque le passage biblique avec cette expression : l’enfer : des piéges partout ?

Attendons d'autres avis.


----------



## StaSara

itka said:


> *Peut-être*, mais il faudrait plus de contexte pour le savoir, ça pourrait signifier : "il tâte l'eau du bout du doigt" "il fait un essai pour voir si elle est trop chaude ou trop froide"... comme on peut faire avant de prendre un bain, par prudence, pour ne pas se brûler ou se geler... Ici, ça *peut* vouloir dire : "il examine prudemment la situation avant de _se mouiller"_ (= se décider à plonger dans l'action).
> 
> C'est difficile à dire. Non, l'expression n'est pas idiomatique, c'est une phrase que l'auteur a choisi d'écrire, mais pour évoquer quoi exactement, je ne sais pas et je trouve l'image assez bizarre.




Merci Itka, cela pourrait etre une solution en effet. Je voyais ici un sens de crainte et "se moullier" me donne bien l'idée!

Merci beaucoup!


----------

